# My newest tiel Morgan



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

A breeder I know had a female cockatiel who was favoring one of her wings and would no longer go up high in the cage. She wanted to know if I had room for her. I have three females already who live happily together so I agreed to take her. Turns out she is a gorgeous cinnamon pearl pied hen. 

I've already made her an appointment with my vet's office so hopefully her wing problems can be helped. Here's some pictures of her I took the first day she was here. 

My other three tiels are named Moonshine, Midori, Martini so to keep with the theme I named her Morgan as in Captain Morgan's Rum.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

very pretty. Those pearls are huge, most unique markings I have seen.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Morgan is a beautiful cockatiel,good luck with the vet.Hop she gets her problem with her wing taken care of.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She is very gorgeous. Hopefully those wings are from injuries rather than her being sick..i love the strip across her chest


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for the sweet words about her. I'm in love already with her. The lady said one night her birds had a horrible night fright episode and then later on she noticed Morgan favoring her wing. It was never treated though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks to me like both her wings are drooping..that's what worries me. Are you quarantining her? Do you know how long ago the night fright occured?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Morgan is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

She is being quarantined in my back bedroom. In person it also looks like both wings are drooping. The lady didn't tell me how long ago the night fright happened. I don't know if she would tell me the truth or not. 

She was used as a breeder in the first home she was in and then the person that gave her to me was also going to use her as a breeder but couldn't now that Morgan doesn't go up high in the cage to get to a breeder box. 

She stays low in the cage but will use the perches I put in the bottom of her cage. She loves the rope perch the best. I was thinking her not going high in her cage was due to her wings and maybe the possible loss of balance?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow she is gorgeous


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is beautiful. I hope her wings are okay.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

It sounds like she broke her wing in the fright. I have a young female who did the same when she was three months old. Even with medical intervention, her wing healed in a fused position, so she cannot fly. She has a great quality of life, despite her handicap, and your vet will have some good suggestions to make Morgan's life easier. Good luck.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm sorry about your bird Duckybird who broke her wing. 

No matter what is wrong with Morgan I'll do my best to make her quality of life good. I have some disabled birds already and love them so much.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Does she have a loss of balance? I know you mentioned it but it wasn't clear if that was a _maybe_ or a definite loss of balance. That's another sign of illness. Are you planning on doing any disease testing?


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I see her stick her wing out more than my other tiels do like she's gaining her balance. It's not all the time but I've been noticing it some. She only goes to the very bottom perches I have in her cage and will not go any higher. I was assuming it was due to a balance problem. 

I was going to let my vet do whatever tests and/or xrays she thought was needed to see what was wrong with her. That's why I took Morgan in because I knew the other lady was not going to do that for her.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Keep us updated


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I will. I take her tomorrow at 2pm to my vet. I'll post when we get home as to what the vet says. It takes about an hour and a half to get home from the vet's office.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow.. hope the news is encouraging.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Morgan is beautiful! That is awesome! My name is Morgan!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I wanted to name her something beautiful since she never had a name before.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

She is such a beautiful bird, love the colors! She looks so sweet too


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

One thing I will caution you about if it turns out she can't fly...she may never stop trying to fly! My little Petree will still occasionally launch herself off of something with no thought whatsoever for her own safety! Silly bird. With her flights grown out, though, she pumps her good wing and seems to slow down her descent.

It sounds like Morgan is in the right place


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I was able to take Morgan to the vet's office today. The vet showed me where Morgan had a horribly broken wing but it was from a long time ago. She believes when this last night fright occured she must have rehurt it and that's why she's favoring it now. She will never be able to fly. 

The vet also did a fecal sample and said it was full of bacteria. She gave me a medication to put in the water at least once a day so I don't stress her further giving it to her by hand. I'm also to put her in an incubation cage until the follow up visit a week from Friday. She doesn't want her to further hurt her wing or make the bone protrude through the skin in a regular cage. The long term goal is to get her back in a cage again.


----------

